# 2016-Zombie Apocalypse



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Now that 2015 Halloween is over time to think about 2016. Going for a Zombie Apocalypse. If anyone on here is getting rid of zombie related props please let me know. I am located in northern VA.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Was able to take advantage of Spirit Day after Halloween sale to start the works for Next Year.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

General Idea is to have multiple scenes for my Halloween display. I want to do Zombie School Yard, Zombie Circus Tent, Grave Yard with Roaming Zombie, Toxic Spill Zombie Area, Hospital area with Zombies, and a house that looks like it is burning with Zombie in it.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Go back though the 2016 theme post, I think I remember someone saying they were getting rid of all their zombie stuff and starting a new....


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

pumpkinpie said:


> Go back though the 2016 theme post, I think I remember someone saying they were getting rid of all their zombie stuff and starting a new....


I messaged him and his items are to large to ship


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

if I see anything I'll try and shoot u a pm


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

pumpkinpie said:


> if I see anything I'll try and shoot u a pm


Awesome I appreciate it


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you're looking to add some zombies cheaply, I created a zombie horde for around $8 each. LE Targets http://www.letargets.com (do a search for zombie) sells life size torso posters of zombies super cheap. I laminated and put them on a cardboard backing. Added some pants or skirts and stuck them on PVC. For outside, you could just put in some rebar on the ground. Looks good in the dark and glowed well in black light. Added some black light paint too. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/125514-build-zombie-horde-cheap.html


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I am trying to figure out a cheap way to create a lot of cool looking zombies. Has anyone ever used the following to make zombie heads for pvc framed bodies using the following:
- Male Styrofoam head
- Cotton Balls
- Latex (Morris Hollywood)
- Fake Nails flat tip (for teeth)
- Acrylic Paint for finishing touches.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Someone actually did, let me see if I can find u the link...


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

SCORE!!!! Checked the FREE section of craigslist and got Barrel #1 of 3 for my Biohazard/Toxic scene. Can't wait to dress this thing up. It is a metal barrel.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

1st PURCHASE for 2016-Zombie Apocalypse!!!!

Got this mask off of ebay from http://www.ebay.com/usr/creepytwistsproductions for $27.00





















A little fun on this one!!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

That's a very cool mask!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Jealous of the barrel! That is an excellent find! Inspired me to keep a check on the free 
Section of craigslist!


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Good luck with your zombie theme! I'm doing the same this year and have absolutely nothing zombie related in my stash so it's an entirely new build.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Rockstar Graphics said:


> Good luck with your zombie theme! I'm doing the same this year and have absolutely nothing zombie related in my stash so it's an entirely new build.


Thank you. Good luck with yours also.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Above is the layout of this years haunt. Got a lot work to do but I am looking forward to it. I am reusing some props with the carnival section but will have a lot of new things going on.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Great ideas! I can't wait to see the progress so please be sure and post as you go.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Rockstar Graphics said:


> Great ideas! I can't wait to see the progress so please be sure and post as you go.


I definitely will do. This will be my first Full year of planning on Halloween Forum so I get to share from start to finish. Currently in the planning phase and beginning some purchases. Really excited currently up to 14 zombies that I want to make for my scenes and then purchase a couple and then I have some already so I am around 25 zombies in total for the entire Haunt.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I got three more mask in route to the house this week. Excited and ready to build just got to wait for the snow to melt.... (since I have no garage). Anyway will post pictures of the mask when I get them in the mail.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Want to say thank you to JasonB5449 for letting me purchase his mask. They will look even cooler once I get a body built for them.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are the Mask I have so far!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Been waiting for about two weeks to purchase this from Goodwill since I was waiting for it to be 50% off. Will convert this female mannequin into a female zombie. Got it for $25.00!!!








Also found a Shiatsu Massager for $7.50 








Think I am going to try to replicate OddTodd with his Zombie grab shaft and possible put it on my bridge.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/143495-zombie-grabshaft.html


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm wicked jealous! The mannequin is a huge score!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got mail!!!

Got my last mask in the mail. This will be in my Toxic zombie scene


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just finished my first attempt at making a zombie head myself. It turned out ok for my first one looking forward to doing more of them.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

That nuclear mask is superb. I bought a lot of gas masks that fit the mannequins/foam heads/skelly heads really at a military flea market. The geiger counters are green foam blocks from dollar store and painted, had odds and ends in the garage for all the pieces, the meter can be printed from pinterest and laid into a small piece of foam.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

My goal this week/weekend is to build my first Zombie. All the parts are in. I have 1-Hazmat suit, 1-Pair of Gloves, 1-Pair of Boots, 1-Zombie Toxic Mask, PVC for structure. Hope to get the standing "Toxic Zombie" done.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

My future wife is awesome. She got me a heat gun and these signs for Valentines day!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Been trying to get as much done this weekend as I can. Kinda took over the living room.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Super excited finished up the Toxic Zombie. Will probably spray him with some sort of coating prior to Halloween to help weather proof him a little just to make sure the green paint doesn't run off.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

You're getting a lot done. Great job!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Zombie Heads!!! Completed using latex, toilet paper, and acrylic paint


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Another Member of the Zombie family completed.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

This member of the zombie family was created using a ground breaker.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Overall a Great Zombie Weekend!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't know why the images from above post didn't post correctly. Will fix when I get home from work. In the mean time you can few the other zombie in my photo album.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/coxboy316-albums-2016-zombie-apocalypse-work-in-progress.html

Fixed Images for your Enjoyment on 3/7/2016 @ 5:52 p.m.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished my "animated" Toxic Zombie to go into the Toxic scene. Used a Shiatsu Massager
(when I get time will post a video)


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Had to clean out my storage today.. Moved items that I will need for future build and took a small "family" portrait.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Toxic zombie in action.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Dude! You have been busy! Everything looks great!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

spookydave said:


> Dude! You have been busy! Everything looks great!


Been trying to spread out the cost and get a piece done here and there so I don't have to rush so much closer to Halloween


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

While cleaning/rearranging my storage unit I was able to take a picture of my "Spirit" Zombie props I am going to use this year. (I have more zombie props store bought not pictured)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Everything is looking very cool!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Repurposed my Sword Swallower from Last years Halloween. Now he is part of the Zombie Horde!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

New Mask for another Zombie!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Completed my "Ticket Booth" Zombie. This guy will go in my ticket booth next to the Zombie Circus area. He is animated with a shiatsu massager.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

At this rate, you'll be done by June!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

dawnski said:


> At this rate, you'll be done by June!


Well my goal is to get my most of my Zombies built so when it comes time to start building the sets I have the time to do that and not worry about having to build the Zombies. Plus building these guys gives me something to do on the weekends


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow! You really have been busy. Everything's looking great!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I felt ambitious today so I finished my "working man" Zombie. Plan on putting him next to the countdown to Halloween sign (which I need to make) by the road. I need to figure a better way to secure him when he goes outside not the most stable since the fake leg I cannot screw into from the bottom.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished the Zombie Clown to go into the Circus area of the Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The zombie could be hold a shovel in the ground (put it deep enough) and then zip tie him. BTW he looks great!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Way cool, how are you constructing these (the armature) from top to bottom to get your poses?


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

dawnski said:


> Way cool, how are you constructing these (the armature) from top to bottom to get your poses?


I utilize 1" PVC pipe along with SpiderHill Propworks Kits for the joints and measurements. I also sometimes utilize a heat gun so I can bend the PVC pipe to add a little more lean to it. On my next zombie I will try and take a picture of how I am building it from start to finish to show how I construct it. But if I have all the supplies that I need I can finish a complete zombie in less then hour (assembly only)


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Scored a FREE kids swing set yesterday from Craigslist. Figured why not get it and add it to the Zombie playground scene. Now my zombie swing girl has someplace to swing.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Working on my "Zombie Prom Queen" well sorta this weekend. Using the Mannequin body I got from Good Will a while back, a cut off head I used last year and some liquid latex and toilet paper. Will add final product when done.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Still working on my zombie queen. Here is a sneak preview of her.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finally completed the Zombie Queen!! She was completed with the Mannequin I bought with a severed head from last years and some liquid latex, tissue paper, and paint. I am quite pleased how she turned out.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow! She looks awesome! Are you going to make her a sash or give her a tiara? 
Love the skin! great job


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

offmymeds said:


> Wow! She looks awesome! Are you going to make her a sash or give her a tiara?
> Love the skin! great job


If I have some time and can find a sash and tiara on the cheap I will. Working on getting my zombie clothes ready this weekend for my next batch of zombies.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

What an awesome transformation on your zombie Queen! I agree with offmymeds. A tattered prom sash would send this over the top.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got the base of the styrofoam head and hands ready for the mask for the next zombie build


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is a photograph of the Ticket Booth Zombie at his final destination.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Bought these eyes to utilize in building my kid zombies. I added some veins with some red yarn and clear fingernail polish


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Made teeth for my zombie head using tissue paper and liquid latex from craft store.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is the first kid zombie head from start to finish.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

The eyes are pretty cool. Where did you buy them?


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

dawnski said:


> The eyes are pretty cool. Where did you buy them?



I got them from wish.com. For $5!!!
http://www.wish.com/c/54818340b9cb920c448e8801


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

You can also purchase them on E-Bay in various size lots.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, that Wish.com site has a lot of great deals. Thanks for the info!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished my first Swaying Zombie build. Not 100% happy with movement but will try to make another swaying zombie with better movement in the near future. but he moves!!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are some photographs of the Swaying Zombie Build


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Starting this weekends project.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished up this morning. Will add a lot more blood once set up for Halloween.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am repulsed by, but also in love with, your Zombie Prom Queen! You've done a fabulous job with her! I hope she'll be in a prominent place in your haunt! I agree that a pageant sash would be the perfect touch. You could probably make one with some wide ribbon, some iron-on letters and spattered blood. Also, and this is just a personal opinion, I'd love it if you'd scuff up her shoes with mud, dead grass & even some bits of dead flesh. She's just great - I kinda hope you don't have to take her apart for future haunts ~ she should live on forever! LOL!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I attempted to make another Swaying Zombie he looks great!!! However he has to much weight on the motor so the motor doesn't rotate with the weight. So I need to figure a way to remove the weight a little but still have it be able to rotate.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Looking great Cowboy!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

That is a fantastic site ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1_ucky13 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks great! I plan on making one of the crouching zombies next. I made my heads out of Styrofoam heads and paper mache. I found a tutorial on youtube https://youtu.be/7-1jKAc3RGk.


----------



## 1_ucky13 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry posted wrong YouTube video. Here's the link https://youtu.be/cPuqhwjp58M


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

1_ucky13 said:


> Sorry posted wrong YouTube video. Here's the link https://youtu.be/cPuqhwjp58M


This is a good tutorial video. I used it to make my zombie head for a couple zombies that I still need to put together. Still need a little work and practice with it but they turned out okay. Yours look awesome by the way.


----------



## 1_ucky13 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you! Yours do too! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

1_ucky13 said:


> Thank you! Yours do too! Thanks for the inspiration!


Hopefully I can inspire a little more after this week I will be fully focused on Halloween. So I plan on working on a lot more things


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Last year I created a animated sign to let people know that my haunt was free to enter and donations are welcomed and it was a great hit and actually got some donations to help buy props for this year. So going to do it again this year with the Zombie theme. Here is the work in progress. This is my first time attempting to make a tombstone. Will post final pic and video when done.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

This weekend I hope to get a lot done. Starting out with my version of my Zombie Grab Shaft


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Today's progress was good.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished up the Zombie Grabshaft. Will have to wait a few hours before testing!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is my Finished donation box


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

A little Sunday morning zombie building


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

The grabshaft looks awesome. It looks like you've set up the wiring so there's some give or movement. Very cool.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

dawnski said:


> The grabshaft looks awesome. It looks like you've set up the wiring so there's some give or movement. Very cool.


Well about the movement.. It started to move but the wire was to weak in bent so I need to replace the wire on the back with a thicker wire. So It hopefully will be animated


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished up my Zombie Captain!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Work in Progress on one of my kid zombies for the school yard.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sign painted for a warning to the section that isn't for younger kids.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished my Kid Zombie!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't say enough how much I enjoy your character props. Really great job! Your guests are going to have a great time walking through your zombie world.


----------



## ZombieTim (Sep 5, 2014)

coxboy316 said:


> Finally completed the Zombie Queen!! She was completed with the Mannequin I bought with a severed head from last years and some liquid latex, tissue paper, and paint. I am quite pleased how she turned out.
> View attachment 277756
> View attachment 277757
> View attachment 277758
> ...


Nice job on this. !

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finally able to put the head on this guy. I was waiting on my Styrofoam head from Ebay.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Did a little road trip down to North Carolina to pick up my barrels I found on Craigslist.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished the Doctor Zombie. Just will add a heart for him to be holding when I set it up.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished my wheel chair zombie (minus hands on order) He is animated.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are some Photographs of my interior set up in Process. Kind of going for the Old Haunted Mansion Look in the Living Room. I got Dollar Store Shower Curtains and stapled them to my wall then panted them.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

More Photographs of The Living Room!!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got This guy up so my neighbors know what is going on.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

What an awesome teaser!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Once the rain stops here in VA. I hope to get more up this weekend outside. The inside should be pretty much done by this weekend. The inside is not Zombie Apocalypse but the outside will be dedicated to my theme. Still have a lot more work to do!!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is some more photographs of the inside.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Sep 16, 2016)

Awesome work! You really put a ton of work into it. Great job!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Cereal Killer said:


> Awesome work! You really put a ton of work into it. Great job!


Thank. You. My favorite time of year!!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got a lot done this yesterday on my outside set up. I hope to start getting some pictures taken of my outside set up. Still a lot to get done and add some lighting to the set ups.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Plan on providing everyone with some outside photographs this weekend. I am stil in the mist of my set up but really want to share how it is looking so far!!!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I posted some photographs of my progress of my set up during the day time. Will post the complete set up after Halloween in this album. Go check it out.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/coxboy316-albums-2016-zombie-apocalypse-set-up.html


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Lastone said:


> Fashion of zombies is still going on?


Could you please explain your question. I don't know what Fashion of zombies is Thank you


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are pictures of my family from the last two nights of my Haunt. Plus my friend is the ******* Zombie Hunter. Pics coming soon of the Haunt.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is my Zombie Greeter for all to see when they arrive.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I way to many photographs to post here. Pleas visit my albums I have on here. Daytime set up: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/coxboy316-albums-2016-zombie-apocalypse-set-up-daytime.html


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is link to Night Set up: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/coxboy316-albums-2016-zombie-apocalype-set-up-night.html


----------



## CreepTrek (Oct 31, 2016)

The greeter zombie alone is one of the greatest things about this whole thread


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry it took so long to get a video of my walkthrough, been busy. Anyways here it is.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Outstanding! Everything looked great. And your moving zombie hands were pretty awesome. Imagine some kids had a hard time walking through there.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dawnski,

It was pretty funny to watch some kids open the curtain and then say "No way!! I am not going in there" Unfortunately I had to modify the hands and use a shiatsu massager in a different way then the grab shaft because my wire kept on breaking. So that is why only one side is moving.


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Your haunt turned out awesome. Thank you for posting your progress as well as the finished haunt.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

OddTodd said:


> Your haunt turned out awesome. Thank you for posting your progress as well as the finished haunt.


Thank you. I appreciate the nice comment. Everything turned out great even though I had some epic failures with some of my animated props I created so I just adapted and improvised.


----------

